# Squonking



## Jacques0102

Just a collection of squonks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

looking good, keep up the good work !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Only have two squonkers left. At one point that was all I had, just got more into RTA's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

What a dope line up @ Jacques0102

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I am looking for asingle coil RDA the be used for DL squonking in my Pulse V2 - perhaps this may be the right thread to ask on?


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I am looking for asingle coil RDA the be used for DL squonking in my Pulse V2 - perhaps this may be the right thread to ask on?


Great lil atty and not breaking the bank 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rdas-aka-drippers/products/requiem-22mm-bf-rda


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Great lil atty and not breaking the bank
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rdas-aka-drippers/products/requiem-22mm-bf-rda



Thanks mate! Will check it out!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I am looking for asingle coil RDA the be used for DL squonking in my Pulse V2 - perhaps this may be the right thread to ask on?


Vaperite has Recurve singles on sale for R300?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Now that would be a good option. I have a recurve dual that I sometimes single coil and it is dope.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

CJB85 said:


> Vaperite has Recurve singles on sale for R300?



I have put one on my wife's Pulse 80w, I've found that it suits her vaping style (small coil, restricted DL) but I was left a little unimpressed when I put a bigger alien in there. Also, I hate the way it looks, completely ruins my pretty Pulse V2 . 

Ideally a short RDA. I am going to check out a few Requiem reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I have put one on my wife's Pulse 80w, I've found that it suits her vaping style (small coil, restricted DL) but I was left a little unimpressed when I put a bigger alien in there. Also, I hate the way it looks, completely ruins my pretty Pulse V2 .
> 
> Ideally a short RDA. I am going to check out a few Requiem reviews.


I just checked and it is online only with R100 delivery anyway… so the bargain factor is out the window too.
Requiem is apparently a love it, or hate it one. Works for some and not at all for others (so pretty much like any other piece of hardware )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

My Asmodus C4 looks so good on my Pulse V2, I just wish it performed as well as it looks


----------



## CJB85

ace_d_house_cat said:


> My Asmodus C4 looks so good on my Pulse V2, I just wish it performed as well as it looks


RDA for Vaping,
Perhaps?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

CJB85 said:


> RDA for Vaping,
> Perhaps?


if you can find a Black one ill be taker on it LOL, dont know about squonking with it but a great rda for tube mechs


----------



## CJB85

jamesvapes_sa said:


> if you can find a Black one ill be taker on it LOL, dont know about squonking with it but a great rda for tube mechs


I think you and @vicTor are racing for the same black one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

CJB85 said:


> I think you and @vicTor are racing for the same black one?


Mite just be, @vicTor it will end in a bidding war LOL


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Would love to find a 22 Ti Goon, damn unicorn just cant get a lead on one. 
Would love to finish the goon collection, proper goon fanboy LOL


----------



## vicTor

you have goons going up against me bro !!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CJB85

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Would love to find a 22 Ti Goon, damn unicorn just cant get a lead on one.
> Would love to finish the goon collection, proper goon fanboy LOL


I just got a 25mm Goon and have to say that it is pretty damn good. I popped some cheap Wotofo aliens in there (didn’t want to wreck nice coils if I screwed up the build, or didn’t like it) and running a 0.11 at 100watts on my Odin… tasty and rowdy! I still prefer the citadel, but this is a nice change of pace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

CJB85 said:


> I just got a 25mm Goon and have to say that it is pretty damn good. I popped some cheap Wotofo aliens in there (didn’t want to wreck nice coils if I screwed up the build, or didn’t like it) and running a 0.11 at 100watts on my Odin… tasty and rowdy! I still prefer the citadel, but this is a nice change of pace.


TWO totally diff vapes, love the Goons, loaded with aliens or even claptons, 0.10 perfect, just need to play with coil placement and you good to go. 
Still the benchmark for rda's (Know ill get $#!+ for saying that) LoL


----------



## Stranger

You got it right, squonking .... tasty and rowdy. Sums it up perfectly. Furyan and Tauren solo. Like a Porra pissed on Katemba's

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CJB85

Stranger said:


> You got it right, squonking .... tasty and rowdy. Sums it up perfectly. Furyan and Tauren solo. Like a Porra pissed on Katemba's


Nothing on earth comes back up as pissed off as warm katemba!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Viper_SA said:


> Only have two squonkers left. At one point that was all I had, just got more into RTA's
> 
> View attachment 234587


Ay that molly v2 looks good! If you ever do wanna part ways, let me know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Jengz said:


> Ay that molly v2 looks good! If you ever do wanna part ways, let me know.



Thanks. Probably the only real HE mod I've ever owned. Don't think my Reos really count. I have purple and juma (think that's the right name) panels for her as well and my authentic Citadel lives on her. Whenever I am looking for sensory overload that is my go to setup. Always have some sort of lime in it to cleanse the pallet with. Just love the green, as can be seen, lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

im back squonking after years...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

How is that RDA for vaping @vicTor?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> How is that RDA for vaping @vicTor?



for me, excellent

found my second one a few days ago and can't wait

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> for me, excellent
> 
> found my second one a few days ago and can't wait


As long as it was worth the search and the wait

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

CJB85 said:


> I just got a 25mm Goon and have to say that it is pretty damn good. I popped some cheap Wotofo aliens in there (didn’t want to wreck nice coils if I screwed up the build, or didn’t like it) and running a 0.11 at 100watts on my Odin… tasty and rowdy! I still prefer the citadel, but this is a nice change of pace.


any luck its a brass 25 you got ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

jamesvapes_sa said:


> any luck its a brass 25 you got ?


Sorry, SS one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Don't get me wrong, I don't regret selling all 5 of my Reos, and I don't really miss squonking (have two mech squonkers I never use) but all these pics of the Requiems flying around are making me develop some fomo... Some really pretty ones out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Back enjoying the SquonkLyfe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Troy Campbell

Squonking has never been better

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

Squonking for those that can't be arsed to squonk!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Zack Damon

you guys know where i can get a topside dual squonker?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Zack Damon said:


> you guys know where i can get a topside dual squonker?



https://www.vapedomain.co.za/products/dovpo-topside-dual-200w-squonk-box-mod

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Zack Damon said:


> you guys know where i can get a topside dual squonker?



https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/...ox-modv3-upgraded?_pos=2&_sid=a90bf836e&_ss=r

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

vicTor said:


> for me, excellent
> 
> found my second one a few days ago and can't wait



Glad that you found one, well two! 

I couldn't find one, conceded and bought an Asgard Mini (for my Pulse V2) and I couldn't be happier. It's such an epic RDA!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Zack Damon

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Glad that you found one, well two!
> 
> I couldn't find one, conceded and bought an Asgard Mini (for my Pulse V2) and I couldn't be happier. It's such an epic RDA!


But battery life on that single mod life span must be short lived?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Zack Damon said:


> But battery life on that single mod life span must be short lived?



So I just put a fresh set of White Collar Nano Aliens in yesterday @ 0.23 ohms. 

At 65w, the 21700 battery lasts long enough! Really loving the combo, works very well together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

